# Windows 7 system restore problem...



## DennisKersey (Apr 20, 2011)

I attempted to do a system restore to four days ago, and it seems to be taking a long time. 

It's currently on "System restore is restoring the registry..." and has been for the past half hour. The loading cursor is still rotating, so I'm unsure whether it's a fault. I'm running an Acer Aspire 5935 with a 320GB hard-drive and 2GB memory. On the hard-drive, there is only 30GB of free space.

Is it supposed to take this long?


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

From personal experience, a system restore has never taken me more than 30-45 minutes, if that. You might want to check out the FAQ on the Windows site (http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/System-Restore-frequently-asked-questions), but I'd probably try to do another system restore.

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## DennisKersey (Apr 20, 2011)

I turned the laptop off, because it wasn't doing anything whatsoever. I turned it back on, it came to the "Start windows normally" etc. screen.

I selected that, and now it's just on a big black screen. Damn. What can I do now?


----------



## DennisKersey (Apr 20, 2011)

I will also just add that I attempted to restart the laptop again and it asks me if I want to go into startup repair, but again it just brings me to an empty black screen.


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

You might have to try and reinstall Windows 7. It's at least something to consider. Are you able to get it running in Safe Mode at all?


----------



## DennisKersey (Apr 20, 2011)

The thing is, I have no way of re-installing Windows 7 as it was already installed when I bought the laptop. Does this mean all my files will be lost?

When I press F2 after I first switch the laptop on, it comes up with some options I can do, such as safe mode etc. - I attempted safe mode but again, just a black screen.

Surely simply turning a computer off during system restore isn't this fatal? It was only a restore of four days, as well.


----------



## DennisKersey (Apr 20, 2011)

Managed to save the laptop - loaded the computer using the last working configuration settings and it's all fine. It came up with a message saying that nothing was changed because the system restore failed.

But there's 6GB missing from my hard-drive now, what's up with that? I recently had a program that I deleted called Registry Mechanic that seemed to eat up 3GB every time I used it. Anyone know what the deal is here, and how I can retrieve this suddenly missing memory? Perhaps there's temporary files that have munched it?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What do you mean by "6GB missing?" How have you determined this?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Most new computers come with a partition on the drive for repairing the system. I would suggest that you make a set of recovery disks from it. 
Vicks


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Glad you did away with "Registry Mechanic." These programs that claim to remove unnecessary Registry entries can ruin a system or programs. They do not improve performance at all! Many posts here at TSG by well informed folks from which I have gained insight.

Good luck getting back in business. When you do, take seriously my above comments.

{redoak}


----------

